
Microsoft's Edge browser is in serious trouble - selectnull
https://www.computerworld.com/article/3242165/microsoft-windows/microsofts-edge-browser-is-in-serious-trouble.html
======
shak77
It's sad how such a good engine is completely ruined by such a bad UI toolkit.
I think has never happened in the history of browsers. I would give Edge a
chance if it used a normal UI, but the metro one is ugly and performs
laughably poorly.

I wonder how the engine developers feel about that, pouring their hearts in
their work only to see it being worthless because of a managerial decision.

